# My New 90 Gal. Set-up (Update)



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hello, Here's a couple of Pic's. of My newly aquired 90 Gal. has been set-up for 4 days now,been tweaking it here or there over the days,I added the Gravel from the Previous Owner to the Tank uncleaned,so Tank was cloudy for a couple days, I also added extra beneficial Bacteria from another existing Tank and added the Filter to one of My HOB's will probably add another extra seeded filter pad tomorrow.

I have 2 Whisper 60's for filtering,1 of the Whisper's will house 2 Seeded Filters the Other is already on it's way with it's own Filters. The Filters house 2 Pads each,what is nice is I have Whispers on all My Tanks so looking for Seeded Bacteria is easy.
My Lighting is 2-Sunblaster 6400k 54w HO T5 Bulbs and 1-Coralife Actinic 54w HO T5 Bulb (This Color I find makes the Fish's Color Pop.)
2-300w Heaters and 1 Large Bubblewand centered between 2 plants for effect.

The Plants I have in the Tank are as follows (I'm assuming I've got the correct names!):
Amazon Swords,Java Fern,Windelov's Fern,Red Tiger Lotus,Sunburst Hygro.,Hygro Poly.,L.Repens,Rotala sp Colorata,Hygro.Corymbosa Strigosa. and Dwarf Sag.....may add a few more Plants down the road.
Some of these Plants You may not see in the Pics. for they are fairly New Shoots that I've Cut from My Planted Tank and Most are "Behind" the Stump and Driftwood,will wait for them to grow and fill.

For Plants I will be using Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and Seachem Iron once a week,Also I am adding Excel daily and May do so for a Month,just want the Plants to get a Jump-start on their New Surroundings.

I will be shutting down a 33 and 27 Gal. tank and Adding the Fish to the 90 Gal.,I'm in No hurry so I'll slowly add a few Fish at a time.
I've decided it would be kind of cool to go the Smaller Fish Route for this Tank,I've always wanted to see what it would be like to have many diff. types of Smaller Schooling Fish,trying to keep within the 1 1/2"-3" range.

The Fish I have now who will soon be living in a much larger Paradise are:
6-Congo Tetra's......12-Bloodfin Tetra's.......10 Emperor Tetra's.......9 Ass. Cories
13-Red Eye Tetra's.........6-1" Bristlenose Plecs. (3 Albino) and 1-1" Albino Bushynose Plec....and 2 1" SAE.

Well here are a couple Pics. the Best of My shots considering I suck with My Camera!:lol:



















Thanks for Viewing!
Will up-date over the Months.....
Also Thanks again to "Rajan" for a wonderful Transaction.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks good! I saw this setup when I was at Rajan's for the danasoni barbs I picked up.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

cool. thx for sharing


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup, reminds me of my old 90g plant tank l had before l upgraded to a 220g...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice and clean. Well done. 

I like the wall and lamps behind it, too. Pretty cool.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the Compliments!

Today I added another Seasoned HOB Filter to go beside one of the Wh. 60's,I thought Hell why not for now, I can then remove it in a Month.
I added 4 Danios today from another Tank,of course they are going psycho in there with all the extra room,can hardly wait till all the Fish are in there.

One thing I forgot to mention is that when I bought these A.Swords they had been heavily grazed upon by the Bristlesnose Plec's (Which I also bought),I have heard of this happening before on occasion with Swords so I thought I'd mention to others,so to keep the Plec's happy feed with available Algae Wafers,Zuch.,Romaine,etc. to keep them off the Plants,that's what I plan on doing. The Sword on the Right of Pic was twice the Size,but I had to Prune all the damaged leaves off. 
I have a Bushynose and Bristlenose in My Planted and they don't damage the Plant Leaves but graze lightly,I keep them fed well on Algae Wafers,etc. so I think these other Plecs were Hungry. Let Me know if others have experienced damaged Swords to Pleco's??

Peace


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hello, Here's an update on My Tank 3 Months old.
I believe I have about 14-16 (I forget) different species of Plants.

My Regimen at the moment is;
~Excel 5 times a week
~Seachem Iron once a week
~Fl. Comprehensive once a week
~Weekly Water Change


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank man!!


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

wow the tank is really nice
I love how colourful it is


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Thank-you!


----------

